# newbie questions



## MMB'sdaddy (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm planning on doing a ceiling/wall mounted line for my sons room. I have a bunch of old O 27 track, switches, decoupler and old train. The old transformer doesn't work.
1. Can I get a MTH tranformer (z1000) and run both the old lionel and a new protosounds 2.0 engine, but not at the same time, on the same 027 track(with larger than 027 curves) with the same transformer and same hook up (tie in)?
2. I understand I wont get full function out of the proto2 with a simple transformer, but I thought I read somewhere that the sounds can be triggered by button combinations on the z1000. Is this correct and if so can I do this through the 027 track?
3. I'm not opposed to buying new track, but I have more than enough of the old lionel track for the whole layout. If you guys think it would be easier to run the MTH proto2 on new track, will the lionel run ok on scaletrax, realtrax, etc.
I quess my confusion lies in how the track is wired for lionel trains to run vs. wiring for the proto2 to get its information.
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The bell and whistle are just reversed DC pulses. To get the other sound with a sound button you just reverse the leads. I am separated from my reference material, but the Lionel site has the diagrams for the sound buttons wiring.
You plan is sound.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

MMB'sdaddy said:


> I'm planning on doing a ceiling/wall mounted line for my sons room. I have a bunch of old O 27 track, switches, decoupler and old train. The old transformer doesn't work.
> 1. Can I get a MTH tranformer (z1000) and run both the old lionel and a new protosounds 2.0 engine, but not at the same time, on the same 027 track(with larger than 027 curves) with the same transformer and same hook up (tie in)?
> 2. I understand I wont get full function out of the proto2 with a simple transformer, but I thought I read somewhere that the sounds can be triggered by button combinations on the z1000. Is this correct and if so can I do this through the 027 track?
> 3. I'm not opposed to buying new track, but I have more than enough of the old lionel track for the whole layout. If you guys think it would be easier to run the MTH proto2 on new track, will the lionel run ok on scaletrax, realtrax, etc.
> ...


1. Yes, you will be able to run older Lionel trains as well as new Protosound 2.0 locomotives on the track (at separate times) with the Z1000 controller... The new MTH PS 2.0 locomotives will need at least O-31 curves though (it will state what the minimum diameter curve for the locomotive is on the box)... This will all work on old Lionel O-27 track (as long as you have bigger curves as I just stated)... Just make sure that you get the proper lock-on ("tie in") from Lionel for their O-27 track... The red wire from the MTH Z1000 controller goes to the center rail and the black wire to one of the outer rails...

2. I am trying to think if there are any features of PS 2.0 that you will miss out on with the Z1000 controller... You will still get all of the sounds, you will still get synchronized puffing smoke with the steamers, and you will still have the option to run with speed control on... Some of these features will require you to press the whistle and horn buttons in specific sequences... The only thing you will miss out on is being able to have multiple PS 2.0 locomotives on the track at the same time and telling them each what to do individually...

3. Yes, the old Lionels will run fine on MTH RealTrax or ScaleTrax... All the features of PS 2.0 are located in a chip in the locomotive and can be accessed with a proper controller (such as the Z1000)... The track has nothing to do with the signal getting though as long as it is in good shape... One company's three-rail track is the same as any other companies three-rail track...

Also, there is an adapter track piece sold by MTH which allows you to connect MTH RealTrax to Lionel tubular O track... The regular O track has slightly higher rails and bigger metal "ties," but you should be able to get it to attach to an O-27 piece of track... See this link here: http://www.railking1gauge.com/detail.asp?item=40-1011


----------

